# Which wing of each of the core types to do you like better?



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

for me
1w9: more subdued, intellectual and generally keep to themselves
2w3: charming, sexy and always make sure to give you plenty of attention and affection (and won't think you're clingy if you give lots to them)
3w4: elegant, competent, restrained with an assumed sense of unspoken superiority
4w3: more charisma, ambition and flair
5w6: more pragmatic, less nihilistic and more aware of the laws of reality
6w?: undecided. 6w5 is cooler and more bad ass, but in person I tend to like 6w7s better. they're endearing and I like supporting them
7w6: assertive like the 7w8, but easier to relax around and without the rough play. 
8w7: more playful, adventurous, extravagant and with a more direct communication style
9w1: soothing and intellectual sans the explosive quality of 9w8


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

3w4: Diva queens but in the right way. I admire their competency and production speed. 
4w5: Less self-centered than 4w3 and make for an overall better company. 
5w4: Get the metaphysical meaning of things 5w6s tend to miss.
6w5: More pragmatic and serious 6. Best coupled with a 4 image fix. Rather not counter-phobic.
8: I like all 8s. 
9w8: I find them to be a bit less uptight and more easy-going.


----------



## Slimblue (Jan 22, 2013)

1w9: practical, honest, most likely my younger brothers type
2w1: more genuine and less pushy
3w4: admire their work ethic and way of pursuing unique goals
6w5: great friend to have, down to earth, intellectual
7w8: good company, good drinking buddy but always trouble haha


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Slimblue said:


> 1w9: practical, honest, most likely my younger brothers type
> 2w1: more genuine and less pushy


more genuine: yes
less pushy: no, the opposite. 2w3 is more subtle and charming, often with a quasi 9-ish quality to their requests. the 1 wing on the other hand brings to 2w1 a stronger connection to the gut center, a stronger superego connection and a more critical stance towards people not doing as they "should". they're also more willing to try to force you to do something "for your own good" even if it means you will like them less (though, they're still 2s, so this tendency isn't quite as extreme as with the 1w2)


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

The only opinion I have is on 1's, and that's from my own experience (having a parent and sibling as type 1's, just with different wings). I definitely seem to get along better with 1w9's than 1w2's. Although, the health level of the 1w2 I know might be making me a bit biased.


----------



## Slimblue (Jan 22, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> more genuine: yes
> less pushy: no, the opposite. 2w3 is more subtle and charming, often with a quasi 9-ish quality to their requests. the 1 wing on the other hand brings to 2w1 a stronger connection to the gut center, a stronger superego connection and a more critical stance towards people not doing as they "should". they're also more willing to try to force you to do something "for your own good" even if it means you will like them less (though, they're still 2s, so this tendency isn't quite as extreme as with the 1w2)


Thats a good point you make but I would argue that 2w1s and 2w3s are very similar as far as pushiness goes. Both types are vocal and can be obnoxious at their worst. The pushiness in the 2w3 that I'm refering to is the constant peskering me with questions like, "Why don't you talk to anyone?," "You need to loosen up and break out of your shell,"etc.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

Note: I haven't knowingly met all types or each wing. I tend to only type those after meeting then on several occasions.

*One:* I'd likely prefer a 1w2 to a 1w9 only because 1w9s are too undereactive to me and I find that quality annoying for some reason. 
*
Two*: I don't have an opinion either way only because I've known only two 2w3's and zero 2w1s, and it was hit or miss then so.
*
Three:* Definitely 3w4 over 3w2s. I find their image conciousness more tolerable though I've only known two sp/sx 3w4s never anyone of other variants.
*
Four:* 4w5 in theory only because I've never met either knowingly. I feel that 4w5s we be more authentic through and through than 4w3s because of the 3 wing.
*
Five: *Neither. This type has a level of apathy that I find annoying and very uninteresting.
*
Six:* 6w5 without a shadow of a doubt. Even if phobic 6w5s take the cake over 6w7s. From what I've observed both online and IRL 6w7s seem to never be short a long list of people to defend and protect them no matter what they do. Though I think its due to a shameless nature of self victimizing even if they are responsible for bringing something on themselves. I currently know a CP6w7 who is an abrasive asshole but then flips the script and illicits pity from people by acting like shes the victim when people start to dislike her because _shes_ an abrasive asshole. 
*
Seven:* Neither. I dont like 7 of either wing or their energy. Sometimes I dont like those with 7 fixes. We were cut from two very different cloths it seems. I generally tend to prefer only 6w5 as a head fix in anyone.

*Eight:* No opinion either way. I dont think I've ever knowingly met one. Maybe I'd choose 8w9 over 8w7 only because I dont care for 7 wings either. 

*Nine:* I'm very "meh" on nines too but I'd choose a 9w8 with a 6w5 and 4w5 fixes if I could. However, 9's tend to strike me as being very lukewarm. I find them to be a bore more than anything else.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

1w9: same reasons as SofMana

2w1: well, plainly I find w3 brings them more on the borderline when it comes to heart leaning somehow, and it's usually unwelcome, not always.

3: Meh. I mean, I think I'm neutral on this one.

4: 4w5 -- again, I can't identify or make sense of 3. I'm very not-3-like.

5: 5w4 -- Intrigues and refreshes me. Intellectual aestheticism. And the 4 influence to 5 just makes for a refreshing 5. The 5w6 might identify a lot more with me, though. 
I think if I bonded well with a 5w6, I'd enjoy it a lot.
Anyway, I think I like both wings of 5 a lot.

6: 6w7

7: 7w6 

8: 8w9

9: kind of neutral, but slightly 9w1 maybe.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Each type is a piece of work in my opinion but here goes.

1w9: More withdrawn, less high-strung, and more grounded in their levels of idealism in a way that 1w2s don't seem to be sometimes.
2w3: They seem more warm and friendly rather than self-righteous in my experience.
3: I like some w2s and w4s, but others annoy the shit out of me. I admire most 3s anyway so I can't pick.
4w5: A little more withdrawn than a w3, also less noticeably self-absorbed than w3s in my experience.
5w6: Seems a little more detached and objective than a w4.
6w5: Because I eat little w7s for breakfast. Lol but they seem more together and channel their energy into something productive.And I think these are best when 3, 8 or 9 fixed and counterphobic. 
7w8: Probably a little more aggressive and "earthy" than w6s in my opinion. Fun people with backbones.
8w9: The ones that I know have this quiet strength about them that is very admirable. And they make great teddy bears, haha.
9: I like all 9s and get on with them well, probably the w8s a tiny bit better because they're more "durable" than w1s.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

3w2: I know several and I always get a kick out of them.

@Chipps

Nice post. Gave me laughs because I can definitely relate to your feelings, 'specially on the one, five, seven, and nines.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Chipps said:


> *
> Six:* 6w5 without a shadow of a doubt. Even if phobic 6w5s take the cake over 6w7s. From what I've observed both online and IRL *6w7s seem to never be short a long list of people to defend and protect them no matter what they do. *Though I think its due to a shameless nature of self victimizing even if they are responsible for bringing something on themselves. I currently know a CP6w7 who is an abrasive asshole but then flips the script and illicits pity from people by acting like shes the victim when people start to dislike her because _shes_ an abrasive asshole.


Thats a stereotype! Thats not been my experience. But you knew I was gonna say that:laughing:


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

1w2: The 1w9 know is angry under the surface so much it get's uncomfortable since he keeps it all inside or is being overly critizicing, I prefer more openness emotionally.
2w3: Again, more outward emotional.
3: No clue
4w3: 4w5s I know are so odd, and again I prefer the outward expression.
5w6: I get along better with them, their logic is more impersonal and more open for discussion.
6w7: I don't like the more paranoid tendencies that the detached 5 wing gives, and yet again, I appreciate the more expressive 6w7 over the 5 wing.
7: A tie, it depends on the person really.
8w7: Yet again I'm leaning towards expressive, and I appreciate the head energy that the 7 wing adds to the otherwise anti-intellectual 8.
9w1: More intellectual, generally more philosophical. I also think that 1-ish integrity can be a good addition to the 9 core.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

1w9's can be pretty cold but I derive a lot of enjoyment from listening to their reasoning, usually intelligent somehow.
2w3 - Less controlling but more pretentious in their displays.
3w4 - One of my favourite types, i've mentioned my thoughts many times before about this type.
4w3 - More relatable and very human with a streak of flambouancy.
5's - Too uninvolved. 
6w7's - More human. Less deluded than 5wingers(!) Good at satire, especially the cp's.
8w9's - With the lesser pull to ID like the 7wingers which I prefer personally.
9w8 - More rugged, rough round the edges. Less distant somehow.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

mushr00m said:


> Thats a stereotype! Thats not been my experience. But you knew I was gonna say that:laughing:



True. But all stereotypes have a grain of truth to them. We all know that.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

1) I am very partial to 1w2. My SO is a 1w9, and I am romantically more compatible with 1w9s than 1w2s. But, 1w2s can be so pushy and belligerent. It makes for great drama in a highly charged debate. I just love seeing a 1w2 let loose some serious rage. :laughing: And, I also find it hilarious when some of the more stereotypical rigid kind of 1w2 talks down to me or thinks I am some kind of obnoxious fraud that needs "reforming". Oh, it tickles me so. The laughs and the fights are equally memorable.

2) 2w1s mostly because they're less manipulative than 2w3s, generally speaking.

3) 3w2s hands down. It's one of my favourite types when the 3 is older and mature, and one of my least favourite types when the 3 is a shallow fuckwit. The mature 3w2s are altruistic, charming, professional, highly accomplished people with none of the moodiness and, at times, pretentious aloofness of the w4.

4) 4w5s most definitely. They're more authentic in that they don't give much weight to public opinion, and are often more straight-forward than 4w3s. I have a thing for 8 fixed 4w5s. 

5) I don't care for 5s. They tend to bore me to death. It's the occasional arrogantly argumentative 5 that catches my attention, but most 5s are too detached and outwardly apathetic for my blood.

6) OH most definitely 6w5s. I have some of the worst experiences with 6w7s, both phobic and cp. I find the unhealthy ones to be so disgustingly self-victimizing, and add to that the legendary projection of the 6 and the warped as fuck persecution complex, and you have a scattered mess of a person on your hands. I know so many who will blatantly elicit pity, even when they underhandedly or directly hit you below the belt. The whole "i don't have the balls to confront directly, so i'll go gather a bunch of insecure cowards and try to orchestrate mindless trickery in the background" route has been to death by unhealthy p6s (mostl 6w7s ime). And the unhealthy cp6w7s can follow the same self-victimization, eliciting pity from others pattern, while simultaneously losing their shit and lashing out like a fool. I have known one such cp6w7 for a while now, and their insecurity is absolutely pitiable and their puerile displays of aggression are patently comical. Plus, with some people of this type, every disagreement gets distorted to fit some twisted idea of betrayal. The paranoia is just the cherry on the top. Again, I am referring to the unhealthy ones. 

7) 7w8s are more straight forward less concerned with what people think. I usually get along with them better.

8) 8w9s. I like the solidity and groundedness of 8w9. Social 8w9s are among my favourite types. Justice-oriented, socially influential, loyal to the people in their inner circle..and overall more charming and engaging of the 8 subtypes.

9) 9w8. 9w1s are too apathetic and conflict avoidant for my taste. They usually find me all pushy and offensive, and I tend to bulldoze over them unintentionally all the time.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Chipps said:


> True. But all stereotypes have a grain of truth to them. We all know that.


The problem with stereotypes is that they don't apply to everybody and therefore arn't completely accurate in every case. The 7 wing doesn't have to equal people, I mean for goodness sake, im a misanthropic loner, my social circle is very small and tbh, your OP was off the mark for being presumptuous and exaggerrated as you state that this is what it means for 7wingers. Not to mention I sometimes find acts of support during say discussions etc rather off putting, I don't need people to fight my battles in what it is you are alluding to. Like I said, I don't relate to what you said, simples. So blowing up grains of truth and/or sticking them on everyone is a rather cheap way of generalising on a type not to mention not very original.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@_mushr00m_

Your variant stack brings a point to mind. 

The tendency you addressed is reflective of a mix of unhealth and immaturity. But, you have a point that 6w7s can also be more more self-aligned than stereotypes or negative accounts would imply. One of my good friends here is a 6w7, and the persecution complex I described is the last thing they'd do in a conflict. It has been my experience that SP 6w7s are more withdrawn and self-contained; if they have another superego fix, especially a 1 fix, then their convictions can not only give them the strength to fight their own battles but also speak up when others don't. I've seen this in action a few times, and I can respect that in a person, regardless of type.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Boss said:


> @_mushr00m_
> 
> Your variant stack brings a point to mind.
> 
> The tendency you addressed is reflective of a mix of unhealth and immaturity. But, you have a point that 6w7s can also be more more self-aligned than stereotypes OR negative accounts would have one believe. One of my good friends here is a 6w7, and the persecution complex I described is the last thing they'd do in a conflict. It has been my experience that SP 6w7s are more withdrawn and self-contained; if they have another superego fix, especially a 1 fix, then their convictions can not only give them the strength to fight their own battles but also speak up when others don't. I've seen this in action a few times, and I can respect that in a person, regardless of type.


Yep. Things like variants, fixes have to be taken into account. There are things I don't relate to from other 6w7's. I get the escapist tendencies. I get the impression that the 7wingers almost seems to be treated as the bastard child of the two 6's. Its pretty biased and quite unfair in a sense. Its also more of maturity issue like you said and like any unhealthy type is gonna be an ugly sight. That 1 fix is like my achilles heel and that 7 wing moves very quickly. And being an SP dom is another good point. So it would only be fair to portray each subtype with their good qualities whilst not at the expense of biasing another subtype.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

@Boss everything you said about 1w2 is so relatable. It's a bit amusing at times but at the same time it gets a bit annoying when some of them get so nitpicky and self-righteous. When 6 fixed, it can get really bad. My dad being a great example. xD


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

I feel like this thread is a way of saying, "Oh, I don't hate the _type,_ but this _subtype_ on the other hand..." Not that it's bad to have preferences (I sure do), but it doesn't sit right with me as a whole. I'll admit that the vocal dislike of 6w7 is what got me fired up originally. But I can see it happening with others: 2w3 hasn't had much love, either. Other types are bound to follow. 

To avoid rampant stereotyping and hurt feelings, I propose stating why you like a wing rather than saying what you think is wrong with the other. There's a difference between saying "I find 5w4s are typically more emotionally available" vs. "I like 5w4s because 5w6s are unemotional."


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

1w9: better than 1w2, they tend to be too much judmental, I dont mind a little criticism but this guys born with so much hate inside I dont know how they can live
2w1: hate both but find 2w3 more manipulative, fake and emotional.
3w4: more professional, bassed on competence and project and less social concert
4w5: more deeper and darker
5w6: I like the detachement 
6w5: 6w7 are just annoying, not other type have gain my hate as 6w7 specially if counterphobic.
7w6: 7w8? guh, much aggressiveness and rought play, I hate anything rought. More cute, intellect oriented and playful.
8w9: 8w7? nothing to do here..stay away from me..:shocked:
9w1: the sense of calm this guy give is to relaxing, they are accepting and easy-going..and cute.


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

@_Paradigm_, I was thinking pretty much the same what you said about rampant stereotyping and agree with you about all the rest. However, I also find threads like these to provide very interesting chances to see what kind of assumptions people have formed about different types and how they reason their choices.




marckos said:


> 2w1: hate both but find 2w3 more manipulative, fake and emotional.
> 6w5: 6w7 are just annoying, not other type have gain my hate as 6w7 specially if counterphobic.
> 8w9: 8w7? nothing to do here..stay away from me..


Do you have any idea how immature you actually sound like? Have you met every type 2 there is or how could you tell you hate the type? You forget that people are much more than their Enneagram types.

I am no core 8 but I will be happy to do as you said.


----------



## leftbanke (Aug 16, 2012)

LeaT said:


> 3w4: Diva queens but in the right way. I admire their competency and production speed.
> 4w5: Less self-centered than 4w3 and make for an overall better company.
> 5w4: Get the metaphysical meaning of things 5w6s tend to miss.
> 6w5: More pragmatic and serious 6. Best coupled with a 4 image fix. Rather not counter-phobic.
> ...



_Self esteem improvement thread! (4w5, 6w5, 9w8) thanks...__







_


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

zallla said:


> @_Paradigm_, I was thinking pretty much the same what you said about rampant stereotyping and agree with you about all the rest. However, I also find threads like these to provide very interesting chances to see what kind of assumptions people have formed about different types and how they reason their choices.


Well, thanks, but I doubt many will listen :frustrating: 

I agree these threads _can_ be interesting, but not at the expense of (even hypothetical) others, which is what seems to be happening.


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

Paradigm said:


> Well, thanks, but I doubt many will listen :frustrating:
> 
> I agree these threads _can_ be interesting, but not at the expense of (even hypothetical) others, which is what seems to be happening.


Yeah, I admit, it was pretty pathetic silver lining :dry:


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

*1w2:* I can't stand detached, dispassionate, highly objective, rational people. The w2 generally adds a more compassionate side to this type, along with the need to protect others. I like them and how they are so attached to their believes, without losing passion. 

*2w1: *This one is hard... I would say 2w1 since my 4 fix gets offended around the all shiny smiley all helping 2w3. 

*3w4:* They are deeper than 3w2s for sure. All 3/4 combinations call my attention, since they are so opposite types.

*4s: *No preference, I really like both 4w3 and 4w5. 

*5w6:* I have never met a 5w4 :/ 

*6s:* Depend. I can't stand the adorable average Joe social phobic 6w7 - broadly speaking, they represent everything that makes me feel excluded and rejected. Phobic 6w7 are annoying as shit, particularly with 3 or 2 fixed. 
I prefer the cp 6w7 and from my experience, that combination is just amazing (specially if ENTP :kitteh. I enjoy many 6w5, both phobic and cp. 

*7w6 and 8w9:* I can't stand double ID combinations. From my experience, 7w8 are the cancer of this word.
*
9s:* No preference.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Paradigm said:


> I feel like this thread is a way of saying, "Oh, I don't hate the _type,_ but this _subtype_ on the other hand..." Not that it's bad to have preferences (I sure do), but it doesn't sit right with me as a whole. I'll admit that the vocal dislike of 6w7 is what got me fired up originally. But I can see it happening with others


I left both options open. personally, I focused on about 70% positive/30% negative



> 2w3 hasn't had much love, either. Other types are bound to follow.


except in the OP :wink:



> To avoid rampant stereotyping and hurt feelings, I propose stating why you like a wing rather than saying what you think is wrong with the other. There's a difference between saying "I find 5w4s are typically more emotionally available" vs. "I like 5w4s because 5w6s are unemotional."


nah. do what you want, but too nice for my tastes :crazy:


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I left both options open. personally, I focused on about 70% positive/30% negative
> except in the OP


I had no problem with your OP, but I decided not to point anyone specific out in my first post in an attempt to speak to everyone. Frankly, you did pretty much exactly what I suggested, which is partly why I suggested it.



> nah. do what you want, but too nice for my tastes


Yes, well, there's the id vs superego coming out, I suppose  I decided to avoid the thread before you quoted me, so don't worry about me ruining the "fun."


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

marckos said:


> 8w7? nothing to do here..stay away from me..:shocked:





Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> *7w6 and 8w9:* I can't stand double ID combinations. From my experience, 7w8 are the cancer of this word.
> *
> *


*


haha. see, i like it when people don't like me. 
and i love my double ID, even though my w7 isn't the strongest in the world.

stereotypes for stereotypes, i for one can't stand type one. so w1 people are probably less preferred by me (no experience with either 9w1 or 2w1 though). but in the end it still comes down to individual people.*


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> for me
> 1w9: more subdued, intellectual and generally keep to themselves
> 2w3: charming, sexy and always make sure to give you plenty of attention and affection (and won't think you're clingy if you give lots to them)
> 3w4: elegant, competent, restrained with an assumed sense of unspoken superiority
> ...


Yeah, when it comes to 7w6's vs. 7w8's, I've noticed that the 7w6's tend to be more passive, playful, and joking, while the 7w8's tend to be more bold, direct, and go after what they want more. I prefer 7w8.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Mai Valentine said:


> Yeah, when it comes to 7w6's vs. 7w8's, I've noticed that the 7w6's tend to be more passive, playful, and joking, while the 7w8's tend to be more bold, direct, and go after what they want more. I prefer 7w8.


which do you prefer of the other 8 types


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

1w9: more reserved and detached;
2w1: see above;
3: neither;
4w5: kindred spirits, kind of;
5s: I enjoy both flavors of my brethren;
6w5: CP versions are seriously tough cookies and some of the staunchest allies;
7: I can't choose which wing because I am a fan of 7s in general;
8: both!;
9w1: refined, elegant, a pleasure to be around


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

mushr00m said:


> The problem with stereotypes is that they don't apply to everybody and therefore arn't completely accurate in every case. The 7 wing doesn't have to equal people, I mean for goodness sake, im a misanthropic loner, my social circle is very small and tbh, your OP was off the mark for being presumptuous and exaggerrated as you state that this is what it means for 7wingers. Not to mention I sometimes find acts of support during say discussions etc rather off putting, I don't need people to fight my battles in what it is you are alluding to. Like I said, I don't relate to what you said, simples. So blowing up grains of truth and/or sticking them on everyone is a rather cheap way of generalising on a type not to mention not very original.


When and where did I say that it applied to _all_ 6w7s? Every comment in this thread is a generalization that doesn't apply to all types. Saying "it doesnt fit everyone" doesn't make up for the situations where it is true. And from my experiences with over a dozen 6w7s from all walks of life (both introverted and extroverted) I've seen it be true more often than not. At first I thought it was a coincidence, but then I started to realize it wasn't. Having a 7 wing has nothing to do with having a group of friends. That's not why people stick up for them. I remember reading somewhere online in which someone say something like: They inspire other people to defend them because they can oscillate between being reactive, defensive and provoking but also being very friendly, fearful and vulnerable which is all people can see when they play the "see I'm the victim here" card.

Also, I find it funny that you mentioned finding the act of support off putting and not needing people to fight your battles. Okay, fair enough, but surely you haven't forgotten your role as "Captain Save a 6w7" so quickly have you? I've seen several people gladly step into that role a quite a few times on this very website, so I think you might want to reevaluate your point.


P.S. I find it funny how you act like that comment (made generally) applies to you. There have been a couple people, including yourself, that made comments preferring 6w7s to 6w5s for various streotypical reasons, and yet you've heard bumfuck from me or any other 6w5. The hilarity.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

Why do threads like this always inspire so much whining? The whole point of the OP was for people to give _their_ reasoning based on their personal interpretations of types. So in cases like this, there are bound to be personal and often stereotypical reasoning applied for preferring one over the other. 

Also, I find that people aren't actual getting upset because its "stereotypical" because it seems the only comments really being complained about are the ones include the complainers type. 


Get over it. Stop taking shit so personally. 


The shit being said about 6w5s crack me up. Why? Because I recognize the truth in it. Negative or not.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Chipps said:


> Why do threads like this always inspire so much whining? The whole point of the OP was for people to give _their_ reasoning based on their personal interpretations of types. So in cases like this, there are bound to be personal and often stereotypical reasoning applied for preferring one over the other.
> 
> Also, I find that people aren't actual getting upset because its "stereotypical" because it seems the only comments really being complained about are the ones include the complainers type.
> 
> ...


Are you sure you are a 9w1? 9w1s only talk like that when they are angry but you always talk like this and you always deny that you are angry. I think you're way too reactive to be a 9w1

I don't know if you're a man or a woman because of that non-gender symbol of yours but if you're a woman, then you're certainly not a 9w1


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

All in Twilight said:


> Are you sure you are a 9w1? 9w1s only talk like that when they are angry but you always talk like this and you always deny that you are angry. I think you're way too reactive to be a 9w1
> I don't know if you're a man or a woman because of that non-gender symbol of yours but if you're a woman, then you're certainly not a 9w1


she knows, she's actually a 6w5


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

All in Twilight said:


> Are you sure you are a 9w1? 9w1s only talk like that when they are angry but you always talk like this and you always deny that you are angry. I think you're way too reactive to be a 9w1
> 
> I don't know if you're a man or a woman because of that non-gender symbol of yours but if you're a woman, then you're certainly not a 9w1


Woah there. This is not the typing section. :tongue:
And what does gender have to do with anything, lol? 

If @Chipps wants to 9w1, let it be.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

All in Twilight said:


> Are you sure you are a 9w1? 9w1s only talk like that when they are angry but you always talk like this and you always deny that you are angry. I think you're way too reactive to be a 9w1
> 
> I don't know if you're a man or a woman because of that non-gender symbol of yours but if you're a woman, then you're certainly not a 9w1



Oh HELL naw!

Oh no he didn't

I'm so pissed right now. I'm telling the mods. How Dare you question my type. You don't know me. You don't know who I am.


:laughing:


I kid. Of course I'm no 9w1. Its just my "lets see how people react to this shit" type for now. Its the exact opposite of everything I stand for.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

FacelessBeauty said:


> Woah there. This is not the typing section. :tongue:
> And what does gender have to do with anything, lol?


Males have an overall higher testosterone level than females which makes them more aggressive, competitive and reactive. If he were a female, then she definitely wasn't a 9w1. But it doesn't matter anymore I see. Lol.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Honestly, some of you need to lighten the fuck up and not take take shit this seriously. What rampant stereotyping are you whining about? Have a sense of humour about this. I've been called all sorts of random bullshit, with deliberate insults (as opposed to some fun comments---with the specifics that they were directed to unhealthy and immature individuals of said type) customized to whatever type label I have taken on for fun. :laughing: It's not like my type doesn't get called a whole lot of crap. Hell, I have secured such a place in people's hearts that they even take the time to re-read descriptions so they can custom-build an 'insult' just so. So what?

This stuff happens, and I think the only point you have is that the n00bs could walk away with negative impressions of types. And as someone who has done a lot to disperse negative stereotyping of superego types in particular, I will tell you that there's also plenty of information on here that clearly addresses the flaws with negative stereotypes. So. Really. Just get over yourselves. This is SOM's thread, ffs This how they usually pan out. :laughing:

p.s. Just read your post @mushr00m. You know how much flack 6w5s get too. They're the paranoid hostile sad sacks of the Enneagram.  This thread here, though, is all in good fun.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

FacelessBeauty said:


> If @_Chipps_ wants to 9w1, let it be.



True. I let people be when they are obviously mistyped and then I smirk as I read their posts attempting to relate to whatever type they are typed as and looking even more mistyped.:laughing:


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Chipps said:


> When and where did I say that it applied to _all_ 6w7s? Every comment in this thread is a generalization that doesn't apply to all types. Saying "it doesnt fit everyone" doesn't make up for the situations where it is true. And from my experiences with over a dozen 6w7s from all walks of life (both introverted and extroverted) I've seen it be true more often than not. At first I thought it was a coincidence, but then I started to realize it wasn't. Having a 7 wing has nothing to do with having a group of friends. That's not why people stick up for them. I remember reading somewhere online in which someone say something like: They inspire other people to defend them because they can oscillate between being reactive, defensive and provoking but also being very friendly, fearful and vulnerable which is all people can see when they play the "see I'm the victim here" card.


Well may I offer you some advice and just say be careful how you phrase your opinions. 


> 6w7s seem to never be short a long list of people to defend and protect them no matter what they do.


So why didn't you state this in the beginning, it would have saved you a lot of trouble.


> When and where did I say that it applied to _all 6w7s? Every comment in this thread is a generalization that doesn't apply to all types._


But then you said - 


> Having a 7 wing has nothing to do with having a group of friends. That's not why people stick up for them. I remember reading somewhere online in which someone say something like: They inspire other people to defend them because they can oscillate between being reactive, defensive and provoking but also being very friendly, fearful and vulnerable which is all people can see when they play the "see I'm the victim here" card.


Yes, I feel all those things but as I have said, victimhood, its not a defining traits or reaction to me at all nor something I value. In fact, there are a handful of 6w7's here who don't relate to this innocent, child, victim thing because for that reason, its childish and people get over that. 


> Also, I find it funny that you mentioned finding the act of support off putting and not needing people to fight your battles. Okay, fair enough, but surely you haven't forgotten your role as "Captain Save a 6w7" so quickly have you? I've seen several people gladly step into that role a quite a few times on this very website, so I think you might want to reevaluate your point.


I was talking about giving support not receiving it or for someone else to take care of my problems, maybe you misunderstood but ill let that go. I just won't tolerate half truths and otherwise untruths when I see them and when you make such a claim, you need to be able to back that up in a way that doesn't rely on what the description says and declaring this is what 6w7's do even thought some don't relate in which case it becomes an unreliable opinion. I find it naive that you expect other 6w7's who don't relate that you expect them to stay schum about it, you don't want to be questioned. Why does that bother you so much?


> P.S. I find it funny how you act like that comment (made generally) applies to you. There have been a couple people, including yourself, that made comments preferring 6w7s to 6w5s for various streotypical reasons, and yet you've heard bumfuck from me or any other 6w5. The hilarity.


Well as a 6w7, I feel like I have some say about what you are saying for that precise reason. Yes, it just so happens to be a coincidence that thats my type which gives me even more reason to disprove your generalisations. Deal with it. 
Well, I was going to retract my comment about 5 wingers but I think it stays the same especially after reading your comments. Maybe you are just the exception.

And anyone that thanks posts or participates of their own accord, I never forced anyone to take part or support me, thats their choice, just so you know!



> The shit being said about 6w5s crack me up. Why? Because I recognize the truth in it. Negative or not.


That thing about victimhood, you act so suprised after your freeform 6w7 ranting. Y'know glass houses n all that!

Y'know, if there is anything I have learnt from these types of threads, no matter how well intentioned the start off, they turn into nothing but hate threads just another way of smearing shit on the walls. But Chipps had to take it to another level and then wander why people have a problem with it.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

@mushr00m


I'm not even going to waste my time acknowledging 95% of your post cause I can't be bothered to read it. But one part that did catch my eye was the end. I do not, under and circumstance give a fuck what any of you people here write about 6w5s. It is not who I am. It does not define my life. With that being true, why then, would I care? 


People keep saying "this is not your identity" and yet you people keep acting like it is.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

@Swordsman of Mana


It seems like the 6's have ruined yet another thread with the incessant bickering. Oops. I was trying to not be provocative. Le sigh.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Chipps said:


> @Swordsman of Mana
> It seems like the 6's have ruined yet another thread with the incessant bickering. Oops. I was trying to not be provocative. Le sigh.


I love the way you admit your faults to bluntly. the world would be a better place if there were more people like you


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I love the way you admit your faults to bluntly. the world would be a better place if there were more people like you



True Dat. :laughing:


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> which do you prefer of the other 8 types


1w9 vs. 1w2- I prefer 1w9 because they aren't so "Fe".
2w1 vs. 2w3- I prefer 2w1 because they don't worry about being liked so much. Really though, I want both core types of two to die usually. 
3w2 vs. 3w4- I prefer 3w2 because they seem to be more charming and likable. When I picture the 3w4 I think of that episode of family guy where Bryan goes to get that job as an editor and he's in that room with Nigel Longbottom talking about classical literature, and philosophy and such. 3w4's just come off as stuck-up, Scarlett O'harra-style bitches to me. 
4w3 vs. 4w5- I prefer 4w3's because they seem more cultured and down to earth to me. Most 4w5's I want to force feed Zoloft to. 
5w4 vs. 5w6- I prefer the 5w4 because they seem more creative and overall more "human" to me. IMO 5w6's are the most robotic people in the world. Every time I'm talking to a 5w6, I feel like I'm having a conversation with Data from "Star Trek".
6w5 vs. 6w7- I prefer the 6w7 to the 6w5. When I picture the typical 6w5, I think of some type of CIA mother fucka that can't be trusted. 6w7's on the other hand come off as much more entertaining. 
8w7 vs. 8w9- I prefer the 8w7 because they are more direct. I feel like 8w9's just explode on people out of nowhere, and I'm like WTF? Where did that come from?\
9w8 vs. 9w1: I prefer the 9w8 because they just seem really cool to hang out with. They are pretty damn chill as a whole.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I love the way you admit your faults to bluntly. the world would be a better place if there were more people like you


I actually agree with that. Unabashed honesty is a rare commodity.


----------



## Stan the Woz (Apr 10, 2012)

1w9: Easier to get along with and have more "quiet strength", whereas 1w2 seems too controlling. 
2w3: Same deal, I don't like how the 2w1 might try to convince me to do more things whereas the 2w3 seems more fun.
3w4: Professional and awesome
4w3: Easier to talk to, in my opinion. 
5w4: More emotional than 5w6 usually, which I relate to. 
6w5: Because 6w7 is too clingy. 
7w8: Has an energy which I envy. 
8w7: More direct and straightforward.
9w8: Under their passive exterior lies an impressive strength that they can put to good use.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> for me


Whoa. Agreed on all of those, except with the 3s I'm not sure I have a preference.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Mai Valentine said:


> Yeah, when it comes to 7w6's vs. 7w8's,* I've noticed that the 7w6's tend to be more passive, playful, and joking*, while the 7w8's tend to be more bold, direct, and go after what they want more. I prefer 7w8.


this is more the 7w6sw6w5 (nervous, entertaining goofball of the enneagram) 
7w6sw8w7 is bold, direct and assertive like the 7w8, but with a more delicate touch and not quite as action oriented and with a more agile approach than the 7w8. sort of like the difference between a fox and a hyena (if that makes any sense)

*7w6sw6w5~The Entertainer*
tends to have a more outwardly nervous, silly demeanor and likely enjoys entertaining people. they tend to be more conflict avoidant than the other subwing and have more noticeably cerebral energy, prefering to quickly change the subject in the event of most interpersonal conflicts. their overall demeanor tends to be cheerful, energetic and likable, though they're more prone to worry and, at times, sensitivity.
Examples
- Conan O'Brien 
- Martin Short
- Steve Martin
- Steve Irkle
- Uncle Albert (Marry Poppins)
- Jim Carey
- Cecilia Bartoli
- Eddy Murphy
- Mike Myers
- Kirsten Dunst 


*7w6sw8w7~The Trickster*
more adventurous, acquisitive, choleric subwing and tends to have more robust delusions of grandeur. people of this subwing are more likely to want to be taken seriously and, unlike the other subwing, enjoy the occasional amusement and mental stimulation of social confrontation (like the 8w7 and 7w8, negative reactions from people are likely to amuse them). unlike their sw6w5 cousins, the 6 wing is a less noticeable influence on the personality. they're less likely to consider things a big enough deal to worry about, resorting to 6-ish defense mechanisms only when they are convinced of potential harm (for example, a dangerous physical confrontation might pick up on their "security radar" and prompt them to withdraw and plan out what to do and how to handle that type of conflict in the future. this is a key difference between them and the 7w8, who is likely to jump into the conflict and not think as much about the consequences)
- Antonio Banderas
- Antoine Dodson
- Brad Pitt
- Jack Sparrow (Pirates of the Carribean)
- Dennis the Menace 
- Tom Sawyer
- Zorro
- Robin Hood
- Michelle Rodriguez
- Samuel L. Jackson


the 7w6 subwing descriptions came from a post I made on another forum, I'll make descriptions for the 7w8 subwings later.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

Ohh I like this thread.

1w2 - 1w9s tend to be too distant. 
2w1 - 2w3s... I have a beef with unhealthy 2w3s. They drive me up the wall. 2w1s seem a little more genuine, less focused on their own image and more philosophical.
3w4 - I can relate to them more.
4w3 - Obvious reasons.
5w4 - 5w6s have a paranoia to them sometimes that I get irritated with. They need to CHILLAX.
6w7 - Same reasons as above.
7w6 - Obvious reasons. And they're less aggressive than 7w8s. 7w8s zap my energy.
8w9 - Less energized, more willing to sit and talk and don't have to be on the go 24/7 like my SO.
9 - This whole talk about 9s has me all indecisive about my 9-fix. From the way 9w8 is described, I can relate more to that. BUT I'm conflicted about my gut fix in general, so... ugh. Thread has confused me. I am now reeling. WHO AM I.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

Chipps said:


> Oh HELL naw!
> 
> Oh no he didn't
> 
> ...


I think PerC needs to have opposite type day where EVERYONE has to change their type to something completely ridiculous _and act like it _for a whole day. 

I so call 8w7. I WANT TO BE AN 8.

More specifically: 8w7 - 3w4 - 6w5 sx/sp ohhhh yeah.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

1w9 - more relaxed and subdued. I am not a fan of drama and 1w2s are too fanatical about petty things. They often fail to see and understand the big picture. 
2w3 - more charming and elusive which I like.
3 - I have no idea.
4w5 - less emotional and dramatic and more enigmatic. I don't deal well with drama. I actually don't like type 4 very much, too emotional unless they are healthy
5w6 - I'm not sure why actually. It's just the overall vibe
6 - I have no idea. I don't understand 6 but I haven't given that type a lot of my attention so far.
7w8 - 7w6 is more chill perhaps but their sense of humor can be pretty annoying and lame and their overall vibe can be flakey, zany and scattered. Just stay focused and disciplined. 
8 - I have no preference really. For some reason this type can't get under my skin and I appreciate their bluntness and honesty plus I deal rather well with aggression if they get aggressive. I despise passive aggressive behavior.
9w8 - 9w1 tend to ignore real problems and I want to get it out of the way as soon as possible without the involvement of hypocritical emotions. Just spit it out already. I won't bite your head off.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

all in twilight said:


> 1w9 - more relaxed and subdued. I am not a fan of drama and 1w2s are too fanatical about petty things. They often fail to see and understand the big picture.
> 2w3 - more charming and elusive which i like.
> 3 - i have no idea.
> 4w5 - less emotional and dramatic and more enigmatic. I don't deal well with drama. I actually don't like type 4 very much, too emotional unless they are healthy
> ...


D: D: D:

MEHHH you don't like me.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Doll said:


> D: D: D:
> 
> MEHHH you don't like me.


Get healthy xD. No seriously, if this type is healthy, they can be incredibly wise and interesting but if they're not, they just suck the life out of me by just looking at them.

I have a 4 (and 7) in my tritype which makes me more reactive and whimsical than the average 1w9 (I guess being an ENFP helps) but I know exactly when I am in my type 4 mode so to speak and even I can't stand myself anymore. *laughs*


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

All in Twilight said:


> Get healthy xD. No seriously, if this type is healthy, they can be incredibly wise and interesting but if they're not, they just suck the life out of me by just looking at them.
> 
> I have a 4 (and 7) in my tritype which makes me more reactive and whimsical than the average 1w9 (I guess being an ENFP helps) but I know exactly when I am in my type 4 mode so to speak and even I can't stand myself anymore. *laughs*


But becoming healthy will only make us less interesting. 

^the bane of a 4's existence.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

Doll said:


> I think PerC needs to have opposite type day where EVERYONE has to change their type to something completely ridiculous _and act like it _for a whole day.
> 
> I so call 8w7. I WANT TO BE AN 8.
> 
> More specifically: 8w7 - 3w4 - 6w5 sx/sp ohhhh yeah.


But so many people are already ridiculously mistyped, so I dont think the game would work. 

Also, 836 is the worse tritype. I dont know how it is with an 8 core. But when its core 3 or 6 its a massive pain in the ass. Especially if 3w2-6w5 combo. It goes down in history for my most hated tritype.:laughing:


----------



## Grau the Great (Mar 2, 2012)

What the hell's the point of these "What's your favorite _____?" threads? It's totally irrelevant to personality typing, and it's also inaccurate. "2w3s are my favorite, because all 2w3s are exactly the same and I get along with all of them in exactly the same fashion."

A discussion on which types can connect easier and which ones struggle to connect would be a decently good idea I think, but being honest, I really don't care enough about any of your opinions to find reading about everyones' 'favorites' a useful or good idea. :3


----------



## illicit iridescence (Dec 31, 2011)

Mai Valentine said:


> 1w9 vs. 1w2- I prefer 1w9 because they aren't so "Fe".


How about 1w9's who actually have Fe? o.o

<- Ni/Fe/Ti/Se, possibly Fe/Ni/Se/Ti

:'(



Doll said:


> I think PerC needs to have opposite type day where EVERYONE has to change their type to something completely ridiculous _and act like it _for a whole day.
> 
> I so call 8w7. I WANT TO BE AN 8.
> 
> More specifically: 8w7 - 3w4 - 6w5 sx/sp ohhhh yeah.


So, I don't have Four, Five and Eight in my tritype.

Sp/So 5w4 9w8 4w5... I think I've found my true calling and will take a PerC-break to visit a monastery. You're right after all, us 1w9's are too distant :tongue:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Chipps said:


> But so many people are already ridiculously mistyped, so I dont think the game would work.
> Also, 836 is the worse tritype. I dont know how it is with an 8 core. But when its core 3 or 6 its a massive pain in the ass. Especially if 3w2-6w5 combo. It goes down in history for my most hated tritype.:laughing:


I'd probably be 8w7>3w4>5w6 or 8w7>3w4>7w6 if I could be any tritype. I like my tritype well enough though. the 1w9 and 3w4 balance out 7w6's usual goofiness and lack of competence (to a degree. I'm still pretty lazy lol) and make me look more mature than I actually am


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Doll said:


> But becoming healthy will only make us less interesting.
> 
> ^the bane of a 4's existence.


OMG LMFAO, I love that you just said that. I'm _*nothing *_without my flaws and tragedies :blushed:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Grau the Great said:


> What the hell's the point of these "What's your favorite _____?" threads? It's totally irrelevant to personality typing, and it's also inaccurate. "2w3s are my favorite, because all 2w3s are exactly the same and I get along with all of them in exactly the same fashion."
> 
> A discussion on which types can connect easier and which ones struggle to connect would be a decently good idea I think, but being honest, I really don't care enough about any of your opinions to find reading about everyones' 'favorites' a useful or good idea. :3


thank you for your honesty, but, to answer your initial question, there really isn't one.
also


> "2w3s are my favorite, because all 2w3s are exactly the same and I get along with all of them in exactly the same fashion."


preferring interacting with one type over another _in general_ does not imply that you think they all act the same.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

Chipps said:


> But so many people are already ridiculously mistyped, so I dont think the game would work.


AND YET, the snark would be worth it. And I'd like to know what the infamous bluntly honest @Chipps thinks of my type, because I feel the need to win the approval of someone with high respect around these parts. 



> Also, 836 is the worse tritype. I dont know how it is with an 8 core. But when its core 3 or 6 its a massive pain in the ass. Especially if 3w2-6w5 combo. It goes down in history for my most hated tritype.:laughing:


I KNOW that's why I want it


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> OMG LMFAO, I love that you just said that. I'm _*nothing *_without my flaws and tragedies :blushed:



It's so true. Every once in a while my integrated logic will kick in and be like, "hey, you should probably go to therapy"... but then I think about how the only pleasure I would get out of that would be being able to talk about me and get some feedback and focus only on myself - and NOT feeling obligated to ask about how the other person is doing in the midst of this.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Doll said:


> It's so true. Every once in a while my integrated logic will kick in and be like, "hey, you should probably go to therapy"... but then I think about how the only pleasure I would get out of that would be being able to talk about me and get some feedback and focus only on myself - and NOT feeling obligated to ask about how the other person is doing in the midst of this.


I adore analyzing myself. But let's be honest, I would probably be trying to impress the therapist


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> I adore analyzing myself. But let's be honest, I would probably be trying to impress the therapist


I feel like I would go in there wanting to hear exactly what I already thought was wrong with me and then _reveling_ in those flaws and feeling validated... which isn't really what you're supposed to do. You're supposed to want to fix them. So maybe therapy isn't really such a good idea...


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Doll said:


> I feel like I would go in there wanting to hear exactly what I already thought was wrong with me and then _reveling_ in those flaws and feeling validated... which isn't really what you're supposed to do. You're supposed to want to fix them. So maybe therapy isn't really such a good idea...


You always understand me so deeply.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> OMG LMFAO, I love that you just said that. I'm _*nothing *_without my flaws and tragedies :blushed:


And @Doll @Swordsman of Mana

If I type 4 and especially the 4w3 sx is unstable, they have this very annoying quasi active way of attention whoring. "Please don't look at me, I just wanted to show you my new bikini only so don't look at my tits and ass" (even on FB! for example) but meanwhile they're craving for attention and they're fishing for compliments. You actually just pushed my ignore button.

This ^ is what I've noticed. Am I right here? Of course I am not implying that you two are like that. I'm just trying to get a better understanding of type 4(w3).


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

All in Twilight said:


> And @_Doll_ @_Swordsman of Mana_
> 
> If I type 4 and especially the 4w3 sx is unstable, they have this very annoying quasi active way of attention whoring. "Please don't look at me, I just wanted to show you my new bikini only so don't look at my tits and ass" (even on FB! for example) but meanwhile they're craving for attention and they're fishing for compliments. You actually just pushed my ignore button.
> 
> This ^ is what I've noticed. Am I right here? Of course I am not implying that you two are like that. I'm just trying to get a better understanding of type 4(w3).


LOLWUT. I should be offended but you crack me up.

First of all, 4s are more likely to want you to pay attention to their *personality *and uniqueness rather to their tits n' ass, as you so eloquently put it. While I can be flattered at being admired physically, I will not _die of happiness _as I would if someone payed attention to how I think/feel, the depth of my thoughts, how contemplative I am, how I'm unlike anyone else they've ever met.

I want attention, yes. I want validation, YES & YES. However, being an image type, I will be subtle as fuck about it.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> You always understand me so deeply.


Can I just request a hall of fame for your gifs? Because yeah. Want.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> LOLWUT. I should be offended but you crack me up.
> 
> First of all, 4s are more likely to want you to pay attention to their *personality *and uniqueness rather to their tits n' ass, as you so eloquently put it. While I can be flattered at being admired physically, I will not _die of happiness _as I would if someone payed attention to how I think/feel, the depth of my thoughts, how contemplative I am, how I'm unlike anyone else they've ever met.
> 
> I want attention, yes. I want validation, YES & YES. However, being an image type, I will be subtle as fuck about it.


I'd have to agree with this. Something like tits and ass is so... not part of what the 4s love about themselves. That may be more akin to a 2w3 self-promoting or wanting to seem attractive and loved and wanted by others in a different way than 4s might. I'm also much more flattered if someone praises my artistic ability, beauty, and depth of feelings/thoughts. I find that to be very romantic and more genuine - insincerity of any kind (even in the form of compliments that are somewhat base) irritate me - although a part of my IS flattered because who doesn't like to be told they're hot? Still, if I'm going to post something about myself, it would be more along the lines of, "This is a recording of me singing BUT PLEASE DON'T HATE IT BECAUSE IT TOTALLY SUCKED" sort of thing. That's the "fishing for compliments" act that 4s usually engage in, from what I've witnessed.


----------



## Grau the Great (Mar 2, 2012)

Chipps said:


> But so many people are already ridiculously mistyped, so I dont think the game would work.


That's the fun of this whole site though. Imagine if everyone was accurately typed? How boring and educational


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Grau the Great said:


> That's the fun of this whole site though. Imagine if everyone was accurately typed? How boring and educational


lol :laughing:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 26, 2010)

All in Twilight said:


> And @Doll @Swordsman of Mana
> 
> If I type 4 and especially the 4w3 sx is unstable, they have this very annoying quasi active way of attention whoring. "Please don't look at me, I just wanted to show you my new bikini only so don't look at my tits and ass" (even on FB! for example) but meanwhile they're craving for attention and they're fishing for compliments. You actually just pushed my ignore button.
> 
> This ^ is what I've noticed. Am I right here? Of course I am not implying that you two are like that. I'm just trying to get a better understanding of type 4(w3).


Yeah, if anything, that is an example of how you can tell someone _isn't_ a type 4... That is vulgar.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

sleeper said:


> Yeah, if anything, that is an example of how you can tell someone isn't a type 4... That is vulgar.


The words _tits_ and _ass_ made it vulgar and it was a deliberate choice of mine. If I'd replaced those words with breasts and buttocks, I wonder what they would have said. Maybe the same? I don't know, you tell me.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

Facelessbeauty said:


> 8w9: The ones that I know have this quiet strength about them that is very admirable. And they make great teddy bears, haha.




*Is a happy teddy bear*


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Some people on this forum get angry at others for telling them they're mistyped. I don't mind this, personally. While I'm interested in opinions (if I weren't, why would I post about myself at all?) I am not 'attached' to any specific typing, and I am confident that I know myself better than a bunch of strangers on the forum. There are, of course, things I don't see clearly about myself; that is what enneagram study is about; and the close friends I have made on forum have helped me to see these things, once they obtain a bigger picture of my life. So, on a personal level this is not offensive, in and of itself; especially if someone points something out about me that I didn't know before.

However, the thing that pisses me off more than ANYTHING is the idea that one type is better than another. I think the reason that "you're mistyped" arguments can go awry is because when someone tells another person they're mistyped, they are saying it for a variety of reasons: either they really have insight to offer (great!), or they are insecure about their own typing, or they have perceived a specific type a certain way, attributed value to it, and decided to equate this negative or positive value to someone who they like or dislike. A declaration of some types, from some people, is actually an accusation or an insult in disguise.

I don't think this is a productive use of enneagram, to inherently "prefer one type over another." I know that it's human to have biases, and that all of us are reacting to previous experiences as well as blind spots within ourselves, but the idea that I always keep in mind is that I'm using enneagram study to ESCAPE THESE COMPULSIONS rather than to indulge them. A thread like this, along with many others I've seen about preferences, is not going to help people find their true core and feel comfortable with exploring it. It puts people into categories, "inherently awesome and likable" or "inherently dislikable" and for someone insecure, can muck up their search for themselves.

Also, if you've read Naranjo, you would know quite well that NONE of these sets of compulsions, at their worst, are very attractive...


----------



## sleeper (Aug 26, 2010)

All in Twilight said:


> The words _tits_ and _ass_ made it vulgar and it was a deliberate choice of mine. If I'd replaced those words with breasts and buttocks, I wonder what they would have said. Maybe the same? I don't know, you tell me.


The same. It really wasn't the language for me. I just hate misconceptions about 4's. I don't know any 4 who has or would ever use such a ploy for positive, shallow feedback to feel secure about themselves again. Bikini striptease or whatever is as I said vulgar, cheap and debasing (the opposite of how any 4 wants to feel), not original or interesting enough. Maybe there is a 4 somewhere who would disagree, but I doubt it.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

Doll said:


> AND YET, the snark would be worth it. And I'd like to know what the infamous bluntly honest @_Chipps_ thinks of my type, because I feel the need to win the approval of someone with high respect around these parts.


I don't know your type. I guess its 4. Contrary to popular belief I never question someones type. Even to this day, after all of the ridiculousness regarding mistyping, I still take people type at face value. Likely because I dont have any evidence pointing against it so its a none issue to me. I have to notice certain things that dont add up over time in order to be like "hold up now". There have been nearly a dozen people who I believed for a very long time were correctly typed due their true colors not being shown up front and center. 

Though whenever someone asshole claims some "special tritype and MBTI type" combination and do everything to the contrary, thats when I immediately start to smell bullshit.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

Grau the Great said:


> That's the fun of this whole site though. Imagine if everyone was accurately typed? How boring and educational


It must suck harder being one of the few correctly typed 8s on this site. What are there like 3 of you? At least by typing as a 6, I know that nearly all the other 6 typers are typed correctly. 


I love reading the shitty threads on the 8 forum. They amuse me so much.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I'd probably be 8w7>3w4>5w6 or 8w7>3w4>7w6 if I could be any tritype. I like my tritype well enough though. the 1w9 and 3w4 balance out 7w6's usual goofiness and lack of competence (to a degree. I'm still pretty lazy lol) and make me look more mature than I actually am



As long as it isnt 368.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

kaleidoscope said:


> You always understand me so deeply.


attempting to come off as funny yet still coming across as overly dramatic. I think you're kinda fueling @All in Twilight's point

not that it bothered me, I actually thought it was funny, but it's a good example of how 4w3s as a whole, whether consciously or unconsciously, put drama into EVERYTHING which puts some other types off.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

Maybe said:


> I don't think this is a productive use of enneagram, to inherently "prefer one type over another." I know that it's human to have biases, and that all of us are reacting to previous experiences as well as blind spots within ourselves, but the idea that I always keep in mind is that I'm using enneagram study to ESCAPE THESE COMPULSIONS rather than to indulge them. * A thread like this, along with many others I've seen about preferences, is not going to help people find their true core and feel comfortable with exploring it.*




I do think it's important not to glorify particular types, and that the forums are ridden with that.

Technically, every poster probably should be posting not about absolute type superiority so much as how they get along with people with certain fixations, generally. 

For instance, I very honestly generally do not sit well with people with 3 fixations, but it depends how they manifest - you're a great counterexample to any general statement I can make about what gets me uncomfortable in 3's. Growing up though, I encountered a fair number of likely strong 3-fixers and core types, and their vibe tended to make me rather uncomfortable. Of course I'm all the way at 4w5 for my image, so that might have something to do with it. This is very personal to me, and is no general statement on 3's or what they're worth, for one thing.

These enneagram types represent not inherent problems but imbalances which can lead to problems. The solution is of course not always to balance out the imbalances, since those are part of what make us individuals, but to deal with them in some shape effectively. Reality says certain imbalances in others influence me more negatively than others for a large number of reasons. 

One plus point about a thread like this is that one sees how varied some people's answers can be on what types they enjoy most. 
Another plus point is that in deciding why one likes a type, sometimes it's revealing how foolish a reason, or irrelevant to the larger scale description of the type that the reason is. 

What I gather from this last bit is that whether or not such threads exist is only a symptom of one problem, which is that vastly skewed preferences can be hurtful, but somehow I think preferences are criminally a part of almost everyone, and it is the desire to constantly refine one's reasoning for these preferences rather than eradication of stating them that will solve the issue (though this is a theoretical answer - how to implement such a thing other than hold people by the throat to say _give me reasons_, I wouldn't know )


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> attempting to come off as funny yet still coming across as overly dramatic. I think you're kinda fueling @_All in Twilight_'s point
> 
> not that it bothered me, I actually thought it was funny, but it's a good example of how 4w3s as a whole, whether consciously or unconsciously, put drama into EVERYTHING which puts some other types off.


Because a gif says it all. It illustrates my deepest motivations and unconscious fixations. :tongue:

I LOVE exaggerating and emphasizing. You mistake that with being dramatic, which I don't blame you for. If that's what's going to put other types off, so be it.


----------



## Grau the Great (Mar 2, 2012)

Chipps said:


> *It must suck harder being one of the few correctly typed 8s on this site. What are there like 3 of you?* At least by typing as a 6, I know that nearly all the other 6 typers are typed correctly.


I can think of 3 or 4, myself included. 




Chipps said:


> _*I love reading the shitty threads on the 8 forum.*_ They amuse me so much.


On the one hand, I do too. But on the other, that's 'supposed' to be the forum I use most, because common sense. And, well, I'll give you an analogy of what it's like:

Go find a really well-built table somewhere. Doesn't matter where, so long as it's really solid and isn't going to break easily. Now, slam your head against it for a good 3 or 4 minutes. Make sure you do this for the entire time to get the full effect. Then try to make sense of what the hell just happened, and then do it again.

That's pretty accurate right there.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> Because a gif says it all. It illustrates my deepest motivations and unconscious fixations. :tongue:
> 
> I LOVE exaggerating and emphasizing. You mistake that with being dramatic, which I don't blame you for. If that's what's going to put other types off, so be it.


Anyone who sees us talk on skype knows how important exaggerating and emphasizing really is. @Grau the Great has been witness to this.


----------



## Grau the Great (Mar 2, 2012)

Doll said:


> Anyone who sees us talk on skype knows how important exaggerating and emphasizing really is. @_Grau the Great_ has been witness to this.


I'm probably not the best witness. I can't figure out what the hell you guys are talking about most of the time*. :3


*WARNING: THIS MAY HAVE BEEN AN EXAGGERATION.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

kaleidoscope said:


> Because a gif says it all. It illustrates my deepest motivations and unconscious fixations. :tongue:
> I LOVE exaggerating and emphasizing. You mistake that with being dramatic, which I don't blame you for. If that's what's going to put other types off, so be it.


I suppose you could say it's _being_ dramatic as opposed to _acting_ dramatically. you are an NF Sx dom 4w3, so your posts bleed dramatic energy even when you're comparatively calm/collected.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Doll said:


> Anyone who sees us talk on skype knows how important exaggerating and emphasizing really is. @Grau the Great has been witness to this.





Grau the Great said:


> I'm probably not the best witness. I can't figure out what the hell you guys are talking about most of the time*. :3
> 
> *WARNING: THIS MAY HAVE BEEN AN EXAGGERATION.


Recipe to confuse an 8: Shove him in a conversation with two Ne doms, with no means whatsoever of escape or distraction. Watch him *try* to catch up with the endless metaphors and echoing going on & enjoy. Popcorn recommended for maximum effect.

_Grau: The 4s aren't listening again.. WHAT IS GOING ON. _


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I suppose you could say it's _being_ dramatic as opposed to _acting_ dramatically. you are an NF Sx dom 4w3, so your posts bleed dramatic energy even when you're comparatively calm/collected.


It says a lot that I'm flattered by this observation :laughing:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

kaleidoscope said:


> It says a lot that I'm flattered by this observation :laughing:


because you realize it's true and embrace it. it's a sign you're self aware as opposed to most people who get really defensive about the struggles of their ennegram type (you're kinda similar to me to be honest, except I'm Sp/Sx~Decadent so I alternate between withdrawn and fiery, hedonistic, passionate diva)


----------



## perfectcircle (Jan 5, 2011)

All in Twilight said:


> And @Doll @Swordsman of Mana
> 
> If I type 4 and especially the 4w3 sx is unstable, they have this very annoying quasi active way of attention whoring. "Please don't look at me, I just wanted to show you my new bikini only so don't look at my tits and ass" (even on FB! for example) but meanwhile they're craving for attention and they're fishing for compliments. You actually just pushed my ignore button.
> 
> This ^ is what I've noticed. Am I right here? Of course I am not implying that you two are like that. I'm just trying to get a better understanding of type 4(w3).


No, when I want attention I definitely admit i want attention. I may do it tongue and cheek, but I know when I'm asking for something, and I tend to make fun of myself at the same time. But then, this is just me answering, I don't always know. If I look back at some of my old posts sometimes I am like "uhh what was I DOING?" But I think it's important to note that fours may like attention, but they are also often subly making fun of themselves. Like, I read kaleidoscope's gifs as kind of ironic when she was commenting, "how always understand me, it's so beautiful". Also, sometimes it's just being playful. And it can be an effective way of engaging in play or creating a sense of connection with others. 

I think it's is fair to say unhealthy 4w3s (maybe with sx or so) could be attention whores, but healthy 4s also admit to themselves and their motivations, and are honest, ironic, and wry.

I don't think the bikini & "look at me, but don't" thing is applicable. I would never do that. I don't think Kaleidoscope would either... 4s would be embarrassed to be so cheap & obvious, to be frank.


----------



## perfectcircle (Jan 5, 2011)

1w9-- more temperate and flexible, whereas 1w2 may be overly self-righteous but more unaware manipulative/decietful about how they effect others
2w3- I tend to get along well with threes
3w2/3w4-- Uhhh I guess 3w4, we'd probably relate well, however 3w2s can be more soft and caring and less elitest and work harder for social connections, whereas 3w4s may be more concerned with "performance". But also, 3w2s who are less healthy can be all about conformity and really guilt trip you or treat those who don't fit with the program kinda bad...
online, 4w3, but irl i think 4w5-- online energy, more realistic and fun, but irl i feel less pressured to fit to a certain image as 4w5s and i think 4w5s accept people as they are more and cause less conflict.
5w4-- don't get along with 6s for the most part
6w7- 6w5 seems pretty paranoid, the introspection plus security/paranoia just freaks me out. reason, that's my dad's type.
7w6-- 7s are flippant but also with the 8 wing can be aggressive, they want to confront without thinking too much, which freaks me out.
8w9- seem calmer and more fair. but to be fair, don't know if i've met any 8s irl that i were sure were 8s.
9w8-- 9s need a little 8 haha. well idk. yeah, 9w8. 9w1 will draw some arbitrary moral judgement, and not tell you about it.

this is obviously just stupid generalization. i could like an 1w2 individual better than a 1w9 individual. and in real life, i don't really know most ppl's ennea types.


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

Grau the Great said:


> I can think of 3 or 4, myself included.


i find it weird that an 8 would care so much about the typing of others, and think of being seen in certain image is that important. unless you're a shrink or something and do this for living, in which case it makes sense.

i don't care how many 8s here are mistyped or not. and it doesn't piss me off or suck like @Chipps proposed that some mistype themselves as 8. and i certainly don't think i can see through the digital code at the person's very essence to say what type they are or are not. you two should tone it down a little. mainly it's the people that yell MISTYPE! at every chance that to me seem to cause most drama on this site, as little as i have been here.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

meridannight said:


> i find it weird that an 8 would care so much about the typing of others, and think of being seen in certain image is that important. unless you're a shrink or something and do this for living, in which case it makes sense.


I find it _strange_ that an "ate" would quote someone to point out their non-ate behavior while doing the _exact_ same thing. 



> i don't care how many 8s here are mistyped or not. and it doesn't piss me off or suck like @_Chipps_ proposed that some mistype themselves as 8. and i certainly don't think i can see through the digital code at the person's very essence to say what type they are or are not. you two should tone it down a little. mainly it's the people that yell MISTYPE! at every chance that to me seem to cause most drama on this site, as little as i have been here.


Don't attempt to tell me what to do. You have no idea what causes most of the drama on this site. Like you said, you've been here a short time. All the shit you see on the main forum is the very tip of the iceberg. You'd have to hang around longer to see how much deeper, and immature it got.


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

Chipps said:


> I find it _strange_ that an "ate" would quote someone to point out their non-ate behavior while doing the _exact_ same thing.


wrong. i wasn't typing Grau. i don't type people on the internet.

i'm saying you two are ridiculous with your 8 mistype obsession already. no other member here stands out with this attitude like you do. you've made your point, clear, over and over again. why keep repeating the same thing on an endless loop? if you have such a huge problem with this thing confront the issue directly. make a specific thread on the 8 forum then, where you can vent your frustrations with it. but posting about it at random times on threads that have nothing to do with it is completely pointless and just an attempt at asserting your own self-proclaimed authority in typing strangers on the internet. an authority which no person on these forums can claim. 

i'm calling bullshit on both of your self-proclaimed authority at knowing that most 8s on these forums are mistyped. if you are so smart that you can tell what a person you've never met is like through the internet alone then contact those mistyped 8s and explain their own character to them and how exactly they have perceived themselves wrong. but endlessly yapping about it accomplishes nothing, except showing that you have an obsession with type 8 and need others to see you as some authority on the type. people who have actual authority over something don't feel the need to constantly point it out to others so that everybody knows it 10 times around.




> Don't attempt to tell me what to do.


i can tell whatever i want.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm not sure who has been yelling mistypes, but wanted to say, I'm totally with @_meridiannight_ on the yelling of mistypes. At the very most, an impersonal critique of someone's reasoning is possible, but attempting to conclude what type they are is often going to miss things. 

It's silly to even have to remind of this, yet I should say that this is part of the point of the complexity of tritypes - that which a certain type likely _would not say/do _is only a clue, but until tons of further justification, inconclusive. 

The only people I find the need to attack are those who do things like attack people for supposedly mistyping themselves. I doubt my position there will change, and it's pitifully easy to dissect their arguments to shreds when they're taking leaps of faith. In fact, generally leaps of faith are fine by me, if they're en route to further understanding, rather than en route to proclaiming things about another's type which are not promoting said person's understanding or an impersonal understanding of the subtleties of the type independent of that person's type.


----------



## Grau the Great (Mar 2, 2012)

meridannight said:


> wrong. i wasn't typing Grau. i don't type people on the internet.


And have I ever typed you? Nope. Not at all. 



meridannight said:


> i'm saying you two are ridiculous with your 8 mistype obsession already. no other member here stands out with this attitude like you do. you've made your point, clear, over and over again. why keep repeating the same thing on an endless loop? if you have such a huge problem with this thing confront the issue directly. make a specific thread on the 8 forum then, where you can vent your frustrations with it.


Lol, 'obsession'. In case you haven't noticed, in post after post I've focused on how stereotypes are negative for _*all*_ types. Apparently you didn't read those posts, or maybe the words were a bit too big for you. Either way, it doesn't change anything, and the only one obsessing here is you. I really couldn't care less about your type or whatever else. You could type as a 12w10 for all I care.



meridannight said:


> but posting about it at random times on threads that have nothing to do with it is completely pointless and just an attempt at asserting your own self-proclaimed authority in typing strangers on the internet. an authority which no person on these forums can claim.


Actually, this is a thread asking people what their 'favorite' types are, so it's essentially nothing more than an opportunity for people to stereotype every type they don't like for whatever reason.

And again, you have *far* too high an opinion of yourself if you really think I give a shit about you, your type, or your existence in general.



meridannight said:


> i'm calling bullshit on both of your self-proclaimed authority at knowing that most 8s on these forums are mistyped. if you are so smart that you can tell what a person you've never met is like through the internet alone then contact those mistyped 8s and explain their own character to them and how exactly they have perceived themselves wrong.


Sure. You're entitled to think whatever you want. You're also entitled to not read my posts if you don't like them. So meh. Deal with it; life's tough sometimes.



meridannight said:


> but endlessly yapping about it accomplishes nothing, except showing that you have an obsession with type 8 and need others to see you as some authority on the type.


Lolwut. Actually no. You're projecting all of this onto me. I don't care about being an authority, but I am going to point out stupid things people say if I feel like it.



meridannight said:


> people who have actual authority over something don't feel the need to constantly point it out to others so that everybody knows it 10 times around.


Exactly. And oh look, I've never mentioned anyone by name, _*or*_ gone around picking fights with people. You're the one with something to prove here. 

But your entire point is wrong, so I suggest you just drop it.



meridannight said:


> i can tell whatever i want.


Why are you so damn defensive? I never said you couldn't. As I've said so many times before: I couldn't give less of a shit.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@_meridannight_



> i find it weird that an 8 would care so much about the typing of others, and think of being seen in certain image is that important. unless you're a shrink or something and do this for living, in which case it makes sense.


And, I find it weird that an 8 cares this much about what total fuckin strangers on a forum think about other people's types. Surely, you started this conversation projecting your own angst and insecurity about potentially being called a mistype, quite pre-emptively. Clearly, no one called you a mistype on this thread and still you bark about this like you've been harassed and hassled all over the place. You're the one questioning type and simultaneously proclaiming indirect victimhood via mistype police. How very typical. 

You may not realize it but you sound a lot like nearly every other insecure unhealthy 6 that springs up around these parts and actually assumes people are claiming to be authorities on 'typing strangers'. Do you see how an 8 is unlikely to perceive random strangers on the internet as "authority" figures or get threatened and defensive this easily? 

Your attempt to expose the devilish mistype police and "call bullshit" on people who clearly don't care as much about their views on your type as you do about theirs is also quite noteworthy. Whatever type you are, you're certainly not a shining example of possessing confidence, in your typing, if this is all it takes for you to get defensive and accusatory. Though, it doesn't surprise me one damn bit. I've seen this drama play out around these parts more times than you have fueled it.


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

1: 7w8
2: 7w8
3: 7w8
4: 7w8
5: 7w8
6: 7w8
7: 7w8
8: 7w8
9: 7w8

This has been an unbiased objective opinion thank you goodnight.


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

Grau the Great said:


> In case you haven't noticed, in post after post I've focused on how stereotypes are negative for _*all*_ types. Apparently you didn't read those posts, or maybe the words were a bit too big for you. Either way, it doesn't change anything, and the only one obsessing here is you. I really couldn't care less about your type or whatever else. You could type as a 12w10 for all I care.



yeah, but i wasn't talking about stereotypes. it's one thing to stereotype a single type, which is wrong in its own way, and yes you have brought it out that that is wrong. but this subject is about mistypes. which is a different animal. you have claimed to know that most 8s are mistyped. really? you can tell just from a superficial online communication alone?




> And again, you have *far* too high an opinion of yourself if you really think I give a shit about you, your type, or your existence in general.


i know you don't. i never thought otherwise.

i never said this thing was about me. neither you nor @Chipps have ever said anything to me about anything. this is only me finding the claim that most 8s on these forums are mistyped ridiculous. and this is something that constantly comes up at whatever threads with you and Chipps. if you don't think that then why do you keep saying it? 




> Why are you so damn defensive?


presenting a counterpoint is by default defensive? this is public forums. this is what happens on forums. people say things, other people disagree. 



> I never said you couldn't.


that part wasn't even directed at you. it was a response to Chipps.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

meridannight said:


> yeah, but i wasn't talking about stereotypes. it's one thing to stereotype a single type, which is wrong in its own way, and yes you have brought it out that that is wrong. but this subject is about mistypes. which is a different animal. you have claimed to know that most 8s are mistyped. really? you can tell just from a superficial online communication alone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ick. Stop talking. I can't be pressed to read this.


----------



## Grau the Great (Mar 2, 2012)

meridannight said:


> yeah, but i wasn't talking about stereotypes. it's one thing to stereotype a single type, which is wrong in its own way, and yes you have brought it out that that is wrong. but this subject is about mistypes. which is a different animal. *you have claimed to know that most 8s are mistyped. really? you can tell just from a superficial online communication alone?*


Wrong. Absolutely wrong. All I said was that I conclusively knew only a few that were. Really, I just don't know most people on this site well enough to know if that's definitely their type, and I don't have the time to spend on doing that. Maybe I was talking about mistypes, maybe I was referring to other things. But, instead of asking me to clarify, you took it into your own hands. Why? Who the hell cares? If you were confident in your own typing you wouldn't have cared what the hell I thought in the first place.

I never claimed that; again, that's you projecting your own issues onto me. All I said was that I can only think of a handful of people I'm quite sure are Type 8s. You jumped to conclusions after that point and somehow interpreted it as an attack, declaring everyone else mistypes.

So seriously, drop it. You're not going to win this.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Boss said:


> @_meridannight_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A question: and you aren't fueling it just right now? What about _your_ projections and insecurities? If you are going to use that card against someone, don't expect it to not be used against you in turn.


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

Grau the Great said:


> Wrong. Absolutely wrong. All I said was that I conclusively knew only a few that were. Really, I just don't know most people on this site well enough to know if that's definitely their type, and I don't have the time to spend on doing that. Maybe I was talking about mistypes, maybe I was referring to other things.


OK then. 



> But, instead of asking me to clarify, you took it into your own hands. Why? Who the hell cares?


that's what i thought i was doing with this. clarifying it. i may have come on too strong about it, and maybe i misread you a little, you did phrase it that you knew a few that were correctly typed and left the rest of the matter open. it was Chipps that made the explicit claim that only few were correctly typed at all. i did throw you in with her because you seemed to agree and because i've seen you make similar claims on the matter before. if you don't think that, then i misunderstood you at some point, and i apologize for that. it happens, i make mistakes.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

LeaT said:


> A question: and you aren't fueling it just right now? What about _your_ projections and insecurities? If you are going to use that card against someone, don't expect it to not be used against you in turn.


By that logic, you're fueling it too. So what?

Sure, use it. What's stopping you, Madame Leat? :laughing: With all your *gravitas,* who else would do a better job of using the 'insecurity' 'card' on me? Entertain me! 

Go right on ahead.


----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> for me
> 
> 8w7: more playful, adventurous, extravagant and with a more direct communication style


that depends also a lot on the stacking and tritype .
you know that sp/so has a more direct communication style than sp/sx for exemple.
i guess you know that sx/so is more adventurous than sp/so .
you know that so/sx is more playful than sp/so.
sx/sp 8w9 - 4w3 - 7w6 e.g is prolly more extravagant than sp/so 8w7- 2w1 - 5w6 etc


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Boss said:


> By that logic, you're fueling it too. So what?
> 
> Sure, use it. What's stopping you, Madame Leat? :laughing: Bring it.


Sure am, but I am not suggesting that meridannight is a mistype and that his behavior is 6-ish.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

LeaT said:


> Sure am, but I am not suggesting that meridannight is a mistype and that his behavior is 6-ish.


You're doing a poor job of pulling any card on me whatsoever. :laughing: I am not suggesting he's a mistype. I am suggesting his *behaviour* is 6ish, ridiculous, pre-emptive and insecure because no one called him a mistype. Yet, he took it upon himself to hurl exaggerated claims of type-persecution and insinuated someone else was a mistype. If you can dish it, your ass better be able to take it. Did you not see that? Yet, you come and bark for him like he needs you to do the talking for him. Mind your own business. Projection and insecurity are not type specific, or else a good argument could be made for you being a 6. You don't see me doing that right? So, run along.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

Boss said:


> You're doing a poor job of pulling any card on me whatsoever. :laughing: I am not suggesting he's a mistype. I am suggesting his *behaviour* is 6ish, ridiculous, pre-emptive and insecure because no one called him a mistype. Yet, he took it upon himself to hurl exaggerated claims of type-persecution and insinuated someone else was a mistype. If you can dish it, your ass better be able to take it. Did you not see that? Yet, you come and bark for him like he needs you to do the talking for him. Mind your own business. Projection and insecurity are not type specific, or else a good argument could be made for you being a 6. You don't see me doing that right? So, run along.


Yes. Thank you. I don't see why someone pointing out that a particularly individual is _behaving _incongruously to their self-proclaimed type means that they're suggesting that person is mistyped. People are so sensitive about this issue; it's absurd. "You're acting cp6 right now" should be met with "LOL I so am" not "RAAA I AM NOT A CP 6." 

We all know the enneagram well enough to know that actions and behaviors don't define your type. It certainly helps, but it often says little about motivation.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

How come I can never make one fucking comment without people getting butthurt around this place? 


Sheesh. All this bickering, and for what? Because I made one comment about mistypes that should have began and ended wit me and grau's conversation? Jeez damn louise.


----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)

Doll said:


> We all know the enneagram well enough to know that actions and behaviors don't define your type. It certainly helps, but it often says little about motivation.


it depends on your know how and intuition. if you know the enneagram for 20 years and youve developed an intuition for writing styles and you have hundreds of other associations with the things a writer says about himself and the way he interacts you dont have to see the motivation to see type and stacking via posts. you see the whole thing (intuitively) and the motivation ( or other mechanisms and patterns like passions) is only a consequence. its not always accurate but very often.

nowadays i only type someone if he wants it. otherwise it makes no sense. though i ask questions. sometimes a question can inspire and shed light on something unconscious .
 its about inspiration. sometimes it takes time. years. and you cannot force it. so discussions can be senseless if you just type someone and doubt his selftyping although he didnt ask you to do it..

you know, im starting with something to communicate, to set the inspiration in motion.
self-realization is too complicated too catch something with yes or no -anwers. 
i know.meanwhile.
e.g.the process of gaining consciousness depends on many factors . 
when our conscious and subconscious minds are not operating in harmony with each other, we cannot recognize it by some questions.
maby someone sees something new or i see something new. maby we see that there isnt something new. . so the answer is more important than the concrete wording of the question.

sometimes i ask you for exemple what drives you or whats your passion or if greed is your passion.

though maby it doesnt matter if you say "yes" or "no" but the way you react could maby show something interesting about your type. maby at least a tritype fix or a stacking mechanism.
e.g. even a 5 would say," no, im not greedy". a 5 without enneagram experience could say: " no, i dont need anything".
though an enneagramm experienced 5 would say: " yeah, im driven by greed, e.g knowledge and also in a more sublimated way as to things i collect at home cuz my home is my castle".
etc
or the different perspectives between self image and the view of others are manifesting themselves,
e.g a 5 could think that its good to withdraw and observe. the other could say that the 5 is distanced and keeps out of things etc


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@_Doll_

It's pretty awesome hearing such noble sentiments (cloaking defensiveness of course) from @_LeaT_ of all people. The person who has several infractions in her name for insulting people blatantly in type related discussions and has been warned for riding a member's ass for over 7+ pages where she tried to prove they had mistyped their husband and went about it in a gloriously insulting manner, refusing to let go. It's rather comical and fuckin reeks of hypocrisy to see the unwarranted whiteknighting from such curious sources. 

And Doll, I agree, hell I co-created the original Enneagram questionnaire and co-edited the second. I worked for nearly a year to dispel negative stereotyping of superego types, and single-handedly initially, and later with the help of other members, worked to dispel the whole rare types/common types garbage that was being used to make disparaging remarks to people. Surely, I have been studying and applying the system long enough to know that behaviour =/= type.

I often joke about having a "Cp6" moment or being an "honourary cp6w5 or 1" or having a "Dramatic 4 moment" or what have you. People need to get over themselves. I have had severe type harassment happen long back, and I have experienced cyber stalking and other serious breaches of privacy over this garbage, so I take it seriously and worked to change the culture around here, but hell, I still have a sense of humour about it all.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

Chipps said:


> How come I can never make one fucking comment without people getting butthurt around this place?
> 
> 
> Sheesh. All this bickering, and for what? Because I made one comment about mistypes that should have began and ended wit me and grau's conversation? Jeez damn louise.



Are you calling me a cp6?


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

Doll said:


> Are you calling me a cp6?



Yes.:laughing:

Oh fuck, now I'm gonna have to hear about this until the end of fucking time.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Dearest @Doll,










<3


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

Berlin said:


> it depends on your know how and intuition. if you know the enneagram for 20 years and youve developed an intuition for writing styles and you have hundreds of other associations with the things a writer says about himself and the way he interacts you dont have to see the motivation to see type and stacking via posts. you see the whole thing (intuitively) and the motivation ( or other mechanisms and patterns like passions) is only a consequence. its not always accurate but very often.


Writing style is also not conclusive of type, though. Everyone has a very unique style and some people are just terrible at expressing themselves via the written word. I would find it difficult to be able to accurately sense the personality unless that person was particularly adept at expressing themselves. Even then, from brain to paper there is a transition process that can get lost in translation. Motivations get obscured. It's always easier to ask questions and get a sense of a person because of interactions with them rather than by what they're writing. So in a way I agree with you, but I also don't think that motivations are very clearly seen by what someone writes. There are just too many factors that can influence that. It's more about patterns and (like you said) interactions.



Boss said:


> @_Doll_
> 
> And Doll, I agree, hell I co-created the original Enneagram questionnaire and co-edited the second. I worked for nearly a year to dispel negative stereotyping of superego changes, and single-handedly initially, and later with the help of other members, worked to dispel the whole rare types/common types garbage that was being used to make disparaging remarks to people. Surely, I have been studying and applying the system long enough to know that behaviour =/= type.


I think that's why the questionnaire is so much more effective in helping people see patterns in their own behavior and to analyze the relationship it has with their feelings and motivations. If it were as easy as behavior alone, then what does that say about our personalities? Everyone knows that people rarely say what they think and rarely do what they want, so how a type can be derived by something taken at face value is beyond me. Of course people can always lie on the questionnaire, or mislead (even subconsciously), but with so many questions and - especially if they go in depth - the deception is usually clear.

Still, I would never blatantly say "YOU ARE MISTYPED". I will, however, point out what I see.



> I often joke about having a "Cp6" moment or being an "honourary cp6w5 or 1" or having a "Dramatic 4 moment" or what have you. People need to get over themselves. I have had severe type harassment happen long back, and I have experienced cyber stalking and other serious breaches of privacy over this garbage, so I take it seriously and worked to change the culture around here, but hell, I still have a sense of humour about it all.


I joke about this all the time. CP6 MOMENT. 

And you're right - I think we've all faced some form of harassment over type before. It isn't fun. I am firmly against trolling other people or trying to call out possible mistypes. One of the reasons I started hanging around the typing forum was because I wanted to give feedback that wasn't too pushy and/or intrusive. My feedback is often rejected, and that's fine. The whole purpose of this forum is to discuss type and analyze dark demons and all that, not put up fortresses defending our identity to anyone who even indirectly questions something we do or say.


----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)

dont know if youve seen my very long edit, doll


----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)

Doll said:


> Writing style is also not conclusive of type, though. Everyone has a very unique style and some people are just terrible at expressing themselves via the written word. I would find it difficult to be able to accurately sense the personality unless that person was particularly adept at expressing themselves. Even then, from brain to paper there is a transition process that can get lost in translation. Motivations get obscured. It's always easier to ask questions and get a sense of a person because of interactions with them rather than by what they're writing. So in a way I agree with you, but I also don't think that motivations are very clearly seen by what someone writes. There are just too many factors that can influence that. It's more about patterns and (like you said) interactions.


yeah , its a lot you can catch with your intuition in my experience, not writing style alone.
on other boards i write there are members who met members irl . and the very most typings via board contributions had been accurate. no surprises..


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Berlin said:


> sp/sx can be direct sometimes. all in all in my experience sp/sx is more mysterious (antipode to direct communication) and can be very detached, dark and heavy. so theres a lot more of hiding informations and distorting...
> thats not a really direct communication style in the whole..
> sp/so is much more straightforward and plain.


- I define direct as conveying information promptly and clearly without mincing words or attempting to bend the truth
- detached people are generally more direct as opposed to less. they don't cater their delivery to their audience as much


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

Maybe said:


> Oh. My. God. I can't stop laughing. And the placement of that post among this charged argument about mistypes and mistyped 8s is absolute comedy gold!!!
> 
> Leave it to a 7...


Wait, I missed an argument?! Is it too late?


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

Here are mine 

6w5 and 9w8 

Thank goodness we are all back on topic ;-)

"Whatever type you are, OWN IT!" ;-P

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> - detached people are generally more direct as opposed to less. they don't cater their delivery to their audience as much


That's a very good point. Would you say this applies to rejection types or something else?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

LeaT said:


> That's a very good point. Would you say this applies to rejection types or something else?


not strongly type related, but probably more to 8s, 5s, 1s and 7s and less to 2s, 9s and 3s


----------

